# Should Big Boss be closed.



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

While surfing the net few days, I noticed a thread which demanded serials like Big boss to be closed down as they show vulgar contents and leave a bad effect on the public....
What you think about this guyz....
Here is the link of that thread.
*www.lgwrforum.com/vbforum/upload/s...g-Boss-6-and-similar-reality-shows-be-stopped


----------



## icebags (Nov 13, 2012)

constant quarrels, PNPCs, back-stabbings leave bad effect for sure, but should or should not be closed is a rights issue. logically everybody has the right to see both bad and good. well, if it causes mass effect then probably be a concern to close or not.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 13, 2012)

its just a circlejerk community of retards.

leave them alone, let the bad 'uns remove themselves from the gene pool xD (better than eugenics, at least )


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2012)

There are a lot of things that "should" be banned. Doesn't mean, it "could" be! :S


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2012)

hey Sidhu kind of makes up for everything else


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2012)

theres nothing vulgar except  40-something bob-cut tomboy hairstylists wearing bikinis 

theres nothing vulgar except  40-something bob-cut tomboy hairstylists wearing bikinis


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, there has been too much debate about this in the past as well and to the surprise no result has came up..If I had to give my perspective,all I can say I was one who was constantly watching the serial till Big Boss 3 but then I moved to other city for Job and all and you all know what's the life of a professional guy...
There are some contents in the serials which are worth showing but they do that to attract max users.
It's all the game of best among the competitors you all know..


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 13, 2012)

> constant quarrels, PNPCs, back-stabbings leave bad effect for sure, but should or should not be closed is a rights issue. logically everybody has the right to see both bad and good. well, if it causes mass effect then probably be a concern to close or not.


sahi bola


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Nov 14, 2012)

its all about entertainment so i don't find the need to get it closed....


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, not for vulgarity, but it should be closed for turning people into idiots


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't care. Whether it stays or gets closed doesn't makes any difference in my life or practically any one's .

Although the Le0ne thing it sparked really pissed off some people.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 14, 2012)

If I had my way, I'd sue creators of Big Boss. There's nothing more worse than it.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> If I had my way, I'd sue creators of Big Boss. There's nothing more worse than it.


You haven't heard about the swayamvars on TV , specially Rakhi sawan+'s one. That was even worst.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 14, 2012)

don't like it. don't watch it.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 14, 2012)

Sam said:


> don't like it. don't watch it.



well, i think that's the best part....


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 14, 2012)

lol, just how many sams are there in this forum?


----------

